# Update on my little eden



## The Poet (Jan 9, 2018)

I ordered more Oregon Grown OG after ruining a batch of clones. 
Og Og was always one of my 'desert island 3'. Mailed off the money today so now that she is coming back. 
I'll have Satori, Goji, and OG/OG, again. Two sativa dominant strains and one 70% Indica dominant. 
I've trashed half a dozen strains as being weak limbed, low in THC, no smell or taste, or similar reasons.
 I was thinking I need more Indica dominant strains. After much research I have decided on 3-4 more Indica dom. strains. Baskerville Kush, Hollyweed, and Afghani. 
   But it is late and I am starving...later...


                                Thank you...

                                              The Poet...

.


----------



## The Poet (Feb 25, 2018)

Fellow growers,


   Satori, Goji and Oregon grown OG are my favorite strains. 
As I said I am looking for a few more indica or indica dom strains. 
Northern Lights and Afghani#1 are cheap at $50 each from S. Oregon seeds and since Goji is so good,
another Bodhi, Hindu Hashplant is another,
 as is Bog Blue Kush.

   Four strains, indica dominant or pure indica. 
I am tempted to get them all, try them and eliminate those that just don't work out. 
I ran this idea by the owner of the hydro here in Iberia and he said:
 "Those are all indica which just gives one a body stone." as if there is something wrong with that. 
I don't know but the 70% indica in oregon grown OG is lovely.
I am disabled and I love the body stone I get from oregon grown OG.

   I am open to advice about indica or indica dominant strains but my cash flow is improving 
and all four are on my seed buying list. I have eliminated 6-7 strains to decide that Satori,Goji and OG OG are keepers. 
I may do the same with the Northern Lights, Afghani #1, Hindu Hashplant and Blue Kush. 
Just buy, grow them and check them out. 
I may like them all!


                                  The Poet...


..


----------



## The Poet (Feb 26, 2018)

I think I'll buy all four.

   Now thats decided I feel better. 
How else am I going to know which ones I like?
Everyones tastes are different.
First Northern lights and Afghan #1
And if Indica are said to be 'just a body stone' and not especially flavorful
why not, rather than mixing genes, mix strains?
A pinch of Afghani in a joint of Goji?
Or a big refer of Northern Lights and Satori?
Or... one could smoke a big joint of each!
   Hmmm ...



                             Poet...


..


----------



## The Poet (Feb 26, 2018)

I was reading about Afghani on leafy and decided I'll just get that.
Only $50. bucks and for a pure indica landrace... sold!  
Cheaper too!


                        Poet...


----------



## The Poet (Feb 27, 2018)

Northern lights! 

   I read on Leafly that Afghani makes one 'go to sleep'.
Northern lights with a little thai in it, may be better. 
{It is a beautiful strain}

   Bog Blue Kush has only 70% Indica in it and like Oregon Grown Og,
 I'll bet one gets a strong body buzz but without crashing.
The Bodhi, Hindu Hashplant is interesting... and I may try that one next.

   Satori
   Goji
   Oregon Grown Og
   Northern Lights


   Four strains are not too much to 'manage. 
 Two Sativa doms and two Indica doms.
A good sampling.


                                Thank you...


                                          The Poet...


..


----------



## The Poet (Mar 17, 2018)

Folks,


         Satori, Goji and Oregon Grown Og are my 'keepers'. 
I have been thinking about buying some new seeds and Bodhi, Bog and Deb at OGS are the breeders I have chosen.
 I would like to try Debs, Sour Grape Ape Kush, Bodhi's, Hindu Hashplant, and Bogs, Blue Kush.

   There! it took many nights of study and I'll probably change my mind...
 but if I ordered seeds tonight I'd order the aforementioned 3 strains.
If anyone has a favorite Indica dom strain, let me know.


                     Thank you...


                              the Poet...


..


----------



## The Poet (Mar 21, 2018)

Alright,

   I'll order two strains, Skunk #1 and Hindu Kush {Himalayan Kush}
from 'south oregon seeds' at $50.each, total price $100. 
There, I am like done you know?
Two brilliant choices in that they were simple.
Not a phone book of genes from 'everything and its dog'. 
Two simple strains.

  I loved the smell of 'Skunk' back in the old days and what Indica is more basic than Hindu Kush? 
100% indica and short, simple.
And you can't beat the price.

   Not only will humor close more sales than product knowledge any day
but simplicity will easily beat complicatedness as well.


                                     Thank you...


                                            The Poet...


..


----------



## Maxlass (Mar 21, 2018)

The Poet said:


> Alright,
> 
> I'll order two strains, Skunk #1 and Hindu Kush {Himalayan Kush}
> from 'south oregon seeds' at $50.each, total price $100.
> ...


$50 dollars a seed is excessive but each to there own. I personally like the Afghan Kush. Indica dominant and easy to grow. Good luck.


----------



## The Poet (Mar 22, 2018)

Maxlass said:


> $50 dollars a seed is excessive but each to there own. I personally like the Afghan Kush. Indica dominant and easy to grow. Good luck.




          Naw Naw Naw,

 Not per seed per 10 seeds!


                   Poet...


----------



## Maxlass (Mar 22, 2018)

The Poet said:


> Naw Naw Naw,
> 
> Not per seed per 10 seeds!
> 
> ...


Ahh I was thinking if they didn't pop it's a lot of coin. That's not a bad price.


----------



## The Poet (Apr 4, 2018)

Afghan Kush... I've seen that one and I'll give her a try.


                           Thank you...


                                       The Poet...


.


----------



## The Poet (Apr 13, 2018)

Being poor and temporarily in debt I have for the time being decided that the three strains I have are fine. 
I'll concentrate on them and not buy new strains anytime soon. 
 For an indica dominant strain the 'Oregon Grown Og' is as much my favorite as the sativa dominant Satori & Goji. 
I never hear it mentioned on forums?

   I'll save my money to service debt as it isn't much and I'll get it paid off in a few months. 
And just grow lots of crops of the 'Og Og', simple.

   At 70% Indica it is real smooth. 
   I can't hardly wait.


            Thank you...


                      The Poet...


..


----------



## The Poet (May 1, 2018)

Update to the update,

   This is May 1st. I just figured out that I can be out of the financial hole by July.
Well, there is the old car, say July! There.

   Now I have picked as my Indica dominant strain:
   OGS, Sour Grape Ape Kush. 95% Indica and 25% THC.
Its expensive but I kinda know Deb {the breeder} 

   I'll send in an order in early August and then I will have two Sativa dominant and two Indica dominant strains.
    At last, well...
 there is Skunk #1, 
I love the smell of the Mexican, Acapulco gold/Columbian gold, old weed.
 I might keep some just for an antique.


                                  Thank you...


                                            The Poet...


..


----------



## The Poet (Sep 9, 2018)

update to the update update...


   Middle of the night and I was just about to go to bed. 
Was reading this and at this time...
I have Satori, OG/OG, and the untried Purple Goji...

   Next month I'll be ordering Bog Sour Bubble, Blue Kush and Bog Bubble.
There, it is decided.

        Good night...


                      The Poet...


...


----------

